# Bracket Time



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have started a UWN bracket on Facebook for anyone interested. I hope we also have the yahoo bracket again as well.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

How do I find that page?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://apps.facebook.com/thebracketchal ... ool=102622

It's by invite only because I wanted to keep it to UWN folks only. Shoot me a pm on Facebook and I can invite you in. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I filled mine out but I suck because I know nothing about b-ball.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Does it cost any thing on facebook?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Does it cost any thing on facebook?


Only your dignity. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Does it cost any thing on facebook?
> ...


alright will you send it to me again.please.when I read it I did a fast look at it and deleted it because I didnt have time to look at it.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

it is filled out!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> it is filled out!!!!


Did you pick PITT to win it all? I put them in the Elite Eight. 8)


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I joined the UWN facebook pool. Good idea, Pro!

I've got Kansas, Syracuse, West Virginia, and Villanova in the Final 4, with Kansas over West Virginia for the championship. I'm not even a fan of Kansas, but I really do believe they have the best team. We'll see what happens! There have been some shocking upsets so far. Ohio over Georgetown? Seriously? Who saw that coming? :roll:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

How can Huge possibly be in the lead??!!! He is dumber than a bag of hammer! :twisted:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I am tied for 1st how the hell I did that I do not know, I am as dumb as a box of rocks when it comes to basketball.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yonni said:


> I am tied for 1st how the hell I did that I do not know, I am as dumb as a box of rocks when it comes to basketball.


You could have stopped after rocks. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, my bracket is officially destroyed. I had Villanova in the Final Four, and Kansas winning it all. Kinda makes me mad because when I first filled out my bracket, I had Ohio State over Kansas, and then eventually winning it all. Then of course I started second guessing myself. That wouldn't have been exactly right, but much better than my current bracket situation. At this point, I'm just pulling for upsets. 

Let's go Cornell over Northern Iowa for the championship!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I sucked it up hard time this year. OUCH! :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

So who won? Great game last night by the way, too bad that last shot didn't go in.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I only know some of the participants UWN user names, so I will just post the results as they appear in the pool:

1)Justin Noyes 820 pts
2)Bart Hansen 750 pts
3)Chris Hansen 720 pts
4)Craig Pea**** 680 pts
5)Mike Schijf 610 pts
6)Daniel Heugly 600 pts
6)Michael VaWagoner 600 pts
8]Tyler Christensen 580 pts
9)Jeremy Hanson 530 pts
9)Terry Hansen 530 pts
9)Jonathan DeYoung 530 pts
12)Justin Fuller 520 pts
13)Jack Newman 510 pts
14)Nathan Sorenson 500 pts 
14)Brian Robbins 500 pts

Crazy year, the results so luck, not skill in where people fall in the rankings, IMHO.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I only know some of the participants UWN user names, so I will just post the results as they appear in the pool:
> 
> 1)Justin Noyes 820 pts
> 2)Bart Hansen 750 pts
> ...


+1... I suck and to come in 4th is pure luck...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Crazy year indeed. All things considered, I don't feel bad about 5th place. By the sweet 16, my bracket was so destroyed that I was just pulling for upsets.

Hey Pro, you probably would have won if you didn't have BYU winning it all. :mrgreen:



jahan said:


> I sucked it up hard time this year. OUCH! :lol:


Same concept applies for you...shouldn't have picked Utah State to go all the way. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Hey Pro, you probably would have won if you didn't have BYU winning it all. :mrgreen:


Funny feller! I had Kansas and Duke in the Final game with Kansas winning it all. I did put BYU in the Sweet 16 though.  The homer in me couldn't do less than that.

I originally had Duke winning it all, put I switched to Kansas because all the 'experts' changed my mind. WTH was I thinking? :evil:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm honored to be in the company with Idiot....bringing up the rear and proud of it. -/|\-


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I cant believe that I actually finished in 1st, the last time I even looked at the bracket I was in about last place and my bracket was pretty much useless by then....total luck!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I only know some of the participants UWN user names, so I will just post the results as they appear in the pool:
> 
> 1)Justin Noyes 820 pts
> 2)Bart Hansen 750 pts
> ...


So had there been more skill involved you would have been further down the list :wink:


----------

